# 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.



## EddyBaldon (3. Juni 2017)

*1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Ich habe, da sich ein Umstieg auf einen etwas frischeren Professor noch nicht lohnt, mein  Asus Z97 Bestandboard mit 4770K aus einem alten Gehäuse in ein modifiziertes Corsair 750D airflow Gehäuse transplantiert und dort knapp 1.000 cm² 140/45er Radiatoren untergebracht so dass die beiden MSI GTX 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK einen kühlen Kopf behalten. Versorgt wird das Ganze von einem 1.200er BeQuiet und gesteuert von einem Aquaero 6 LT. Da das Ergebnis meine Erwartungen in einigen Punkten übertrifft, veröffentliche ich das Konzept um interessierten Usern potentielle Fehlausgaben zu ersparen.

Hintergrund des Umbaus war, dass ein MSI 1080er Ti Gaming X SLI unter Luft nicht funktionierte, da eine Karte dabei viel zu heiss wurde. Einziger Ausweg war also eine WaKü. Wollte ich eigentlich schon immer mal machen, war aber bisher zu faul zum Bauen. Nun musste ich. Die zu treffende Grundsatzentscheidung war: Radis intern oder extern. Bei dem anvisierten Kilowatt Leistung verboten sich interne Radiatoren eigentlich. Rechnerisch hätte es eigentlich mindestens ein Mora 3 sein müssen. Aber das war mir denn doch zu hässlich. Nun wäre ich nicht ich, wenn damit nicht sofort die Idee entstand es doch intern zu versuchen. Da es kein Mega-Riesengehäuse werden sollte, habe ich mich für das o. g. Corsair entschieden. Ein wenig Blechbearbeitung nahm ich in Kauf, schließlich galt es den Radis maximale Luft zu verschafften. Dazu wurden u. A. Lochbleche entfernt und ein Radi von innen nach außen versetzt.

Für besten Wärmeübergang wurden alle WLPs gegen Flüssigmetall ausgetauscht, also bei der CPU von DIE zu Spreader und von dort zum WaKü und bei den GPUs von den DIE zu den EK-Kühlern. Die Wärme wird von Innen nach Außen abgeführt, also alle 5 Radi Lüfter im Pushbetrieb nach außen, Zuluft passiv über ein komplettes Seitenteil bestehend aus einem Lüftungsgitter sowie den Heckfan mit Push nach innen direkt auf das MB.

Ursprünglich war kein Silent PC sondern ein ein vernehmbarer Rechner das Ziel, schließlich nutze ich mit einem 5.1 System, da gehen Lüftergeräusche eh unter. Doch weit gefehlt. Er bleibt leise. Folgende Praxisdaten stellen sich ein: Das System nimmt im Idle ca. 120 Watt inkl. Pumpe und Lüfter auf Maximum. Die CPU nimmt im Gamingbetrieb ca. 60 Watt, macht 180 Watt. An den GraKas wurde der Shuntmod durchgeführt, das Powertarget liegt damit bei 400 Watt pro Karte. So stellt sich das dann in der Praxis beim Fahren mit AC auch dar. Das gesamte System gönnt sich bei Maxload ca. 980 Watt. Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 22° ergibt sich eine Wassertemperatur von 37° und CPU und GPU haben dabei 47°. Die CPU läuft auf 4,5 GHz, die GPU auf 2.063 GhZ mit 6.003 VRAM Clock. Die Lüfter laufen mit maximal 900 upm. Leise genug.

Komponenten:

Corsair 750D airflow
BeQuiet 1.200
Asus Z97
4770K@4,5 GHz
2x MSI GTX 1080 ti Sea Hawk EK X
2x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm Radiator
1x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 140mm Radiator
EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM
6x ARCTIC F14 PWM PST

Übrigens: Das ist kein allgemeiner Gaming PC, sondern das Herzstück eines Fahrsimulators. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EddyBaldon (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Nachtrag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bariphone (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Cool. Im wahrsten Sinne desWortes. Daumen hoch

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sinchilla (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

geiles ding!!!!


----------



## Nightmare09 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Ob ein MO-RA wirklich "zu hässlich" wäre bei der Menge an Hardware die schon in dem Zimmer steht... Du hättest auch einen MO-RA bzw. Phobya Nova an einer Gehäuseseite montieren können. 

Dennoch interessant, dass diese (starke) Hardware bei 2x 280er und 1x 140er Radiator relativ kühl bleibt.
Ich hätte erwartet, dass man wohl noch mehr Oberfläche benötige.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Im Grunde finde ich dein System sehr gut, ich verstehe jedoch nicht ganz wieso du alle Lüfter raus blasend montiert hast.
Du erzeugst dadurch ein Unterdruck und vorne am Seitenteil hast du noch nicht mal Staubfilter, durch den Unterdruck wird dir überall wo es möglich ist ungefiltert Luft eindringen.
Hierdurch wirst du innerhalb kurzer Zeit sehr viel Staub im Rechner haben.

Es kommt noch dazu das du mit der wärmeren Luft aus dem Innenraum kühlst.
Gut deine Temperaturen sind soweit ok und im Grunde passt es schon, aber du wirst mit Sicherheit wenn du von außen nach innen kühlen tust eine etwas bessere Wassertemperatur erreichen.
Du gehst auch von der ersten Grafikkarte extra nochmals in den nächsten Radiator rein, das wird dir vielleicht ein klein wenig was bringen, was aber im Grunde nicht viel ausmachen wird. Kannst zwar auch so lassen, aber in der Regel macht es nicht so viel aus, so das man lieber kürzere Wege nimmt und die Optik hier ggf. mit einbezieht.

Das jetzt nur nebenher mal erwähnt, ansonsten gute Arbeit und Top!


----------



## bschicht86 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Also ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass 2 MoRa locker und lässig 2KW weggekühlt bekommen, ohne das irgend eine Hardware unter Vollast die 50°C erreicht. Dabei war bei einem MoRa 1/4 der Fläche ungekühlt.


----------



## Ryle (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Wenn du dich nicht davor scheust den 3,5" Schacht rauszudremeln, bekommst du zwei 420er unter. Musst nur ein paar Nieten ausbohren und an zwei Seiten kurz was wegdremeln, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Laufwerk geht ja extern und sonst scheinst du das ja auch zu nichts zu gebrauchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. 
Der Teppich... 
Da sieht man wo die Prioritäten liegen!


----------



## EddyBaldon (3. Juni 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Ob ein MO-RA wirklich "zu hässlich" wäre bei der Menge an Hardware die schon in dem Zimmer steht... Du hättest auch einen MO-RA bzw. Phobya Nova an einer Gehäuseseite montieren können.


Gerade wegen der Menge Hardware möchte ich die einzelnen Komponenten nicht mehr als nötig entstellen.



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Dennoch interessant, dass diese (starke) Hardware bei 2x 280er und 1x 140er Radiator relativ kühl bleibt.
> Ich hätte erwartet, dass man wohl noch mehr Oberfläche benötige.


Ich eigentlich auch. Daher dieser Thread.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Grunde finde ich dein System sehr gut, ich verstehe jedoch nicht ganz wieso du alle Lüfter raus blasend montiert hast.


Ja, ja..., die Reinbläser gegen die Rausbläser.

Spätestens seit diesen Messungen, welche ich durch eigene Experimente in jeder Weise nur bestätigen kann, aber nicht nur deswegen, ist eigentlich alles klar:

Gaming PC selbst bauen - Wasserkuhlung | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du erzeugst dadurch ein Unterdruck und vorne am Seitenteil hast du noch nicht mal Staubfilter, durch den Unterdruck wird dir überall wo es möglich ist ungefiltert Luft eindringen. Hierdurch wirst du innerhalb kurzer Zeit sehr viel Staub im Rechner haben.


Nö, nix Unterdruck. Die Einlassfläche ist doppelt so groß wie die Auslässe. Fast fvöllig freie Luftzufuhr. Ein Staubfilter sitzt hinten vor dem 140er Einlass und der Zweite in Form einer feinen Gaze hinter dem gesamten Lüftungsgitter des Seitenteils. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Es kommt noch dazu das du mit der wärmeren Luft aus dem Innenraum kühlst.
> Gut deine Temperaturen sind soweit ok und im Grunde passt es schon, aber du wirst mit Sicherheit wenn du von außen nach innen kühlen tust eine etwas bessere Wassertemperatur erreichen.


Sry. Das ist nicht korrekt. Bei meinem Semi-Opencase Konzept entspricht die Innentemperatur faktisch der Raumtemperatur. Vielfach gemessen und getestet. Das ist auch eigentlich selbsterklärend, denn die Temperaturverhältnisse im Case sind fast so wie komplett ohne Seitenteil. Das ist ja der Witz an diesem Konzept. Die Radis ziehen ungehindert direkt die Raumluft und das bissl Wärme vom Board wird vom Heckfan weggepustet. Das altehrwürdige Konzept der Durchströmung ( von vorn nach oben ) ist bei derart hohen Verlustleistungen nicht mehr das Mittel der Wahl. Es geht schließlich nicht darum, ein paar Watt der CPU only wegzukühlen. Das bissl Wärme kann man zu Not durch den Rechner pusten. Hier geht es um 800 Watt. Die Radis produzieren eine echt nennenswerte Abwärme. Wer das mal persönlich gefühlt und gemessen hat, würde diese Sahara-Luft niemals in seinen Rechner pumpen. Nie!



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du gehst auch von der ersten Grafikkarte extra nochmals in den nächsten Radiator rein, das wird dir vielleicht ein klein wenig was bringen, was aber im Grunde nicht viel ausmachen wird. Kannst zwar auch so lassen, aber in der Regel macht es nicht so viel aus, so das man lieber kürzere Wege nimmt und die Optik hier ggf. mit einbezieht.



Ob der Schlauch 2 oder 3 Meter lang ist, ist aus technischer Sicht völlig egal und da ich absichtlich eine unbeleuchtete Blackbox gebaut habe ist´s auch wurscht wie es drinnen aussieht. Ist schließlich kein Showcase. Form follows Function.

Dass es nach jeder GarKa einzeln zum Radi geht ist nicht nur gewollt sondern auch nötig, da sich bei 400 Watt schon ein E/A Delta von bis zu 5° einstellen kann. Und das kann schon über die nächste Throttelingstufe entscheiden.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das jetzt nur nebenher mal erwähnt, ansonsten gute Arbeit und Top!



Muchas Gracias. 



Ryle schrieb:


> Wenn du dich nicht davor scheust den 3,5" Schacht rauszudremeln, bekommst du zwei 420er unter. Musst nur ein paar Nieten ausbohren und an zwei Seiten kurz was wegdremeln, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Laufwerk geht ja extern und sonst scheinst du das ja auch zu nichts zu gebrauchen.



Ha, du wirst lachen. Das hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon überlegt, hab´s dann aber zugunsten eines internen Laufwerks verworfen.



Ryle schrieb:


> btw.
> Der Teppich...
> Da sieht man wo die Prioritäten liegen!



Welche, meine Prioritäten extrapolierst du denn aus meinem Teppich?


----------



## Ryle (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Gaming Hardware fürn paar Tausend Euro und dann liegt da halt so ein etwas verranzter Teppich. Ich würde jetzt mal drauf tippen, dass selbst der Monitorstand 10mal so viel kostet wie Laminat oder sowas, vorausgesetzt das Zimmer ist so groß wie ich das anhand der Bilder schätze. 
Ist keine Kritik, ich war früher genauso


----------



## EddyBaldon (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*



Ryle schrieb:


> ...und dann liegt da halt so ein etwas verranzter Teppich...:



Tut mir echt leid. 

Der Teppichboden liegt peinlicher Weise schon fast ein halbes Jahr. 

Ich habe mit dieser Objektware aus dem Hotelbereich  die ganze Ebene auslegen lassen. Gut zu erfahren, dass diese Qualität nicht länger hält.


----------



## Schrotti (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Bei der Fläche hätte ich gleich das nächst größere Corsair genommen (Obsidian 900D).

Habe das selbst und glaube mir, da brauchste keine externe Wakü mehr.

Habe im Deckel einen 480er XSPC, in der Front einen 240er XSPC und unten noch mal einen 360er XSPC. Habe da vorher ein 980er SLI Gespann mit einem 4930k gekühlt.

Corsair Obsidian 900D mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## EddyBaldon (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Dass ich nicht das 900er genommen habe hat einen ganz sachlichen Grund. Da mein Rig noch umgestaltet wird, muss das Case später unter einen Monitor passen. Das 900er ist schlicht zu hoch dafür.


----------



## Schrotti (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

~9 cm in der Höhe wären nicht machbar gewesen?

Deinen Bildern nach ist es vollkommen egal wie hoch das Case ist.


----------



## EddyBaldon (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Schon jetzt würde ein halber Zentimeter fehlen. Nach dem Rigumbau anderthalb.


----------



## flamer193 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Schick schick. War am Anfang auch bisschen stutzig, ob du mit 980 cm² 800+ Watt weggekühlt bekommst. Rechnerisch dürfte das System 680W wegkühlen. Bin beeindruckt. 
Warum Du aber an diesem Case fest hälst, ist mir immer noch nicht eingeleuchtet. Im Core P9 habe ich 2.472 cm² an Radiatorfläche untergebracht (1.717 Watt).


----------



## Chukku (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Sehr cool und danke fürs Teilen!

Die Kühlleistung ist wirklich überraschend.. auch wenn effektiv "nur" ca. 850Watt ans Wasser abgegeben werden sind 170Watt pro 140er Radi schon eine Hausnummer.
Dass deine Temperaturen dabei trotz nur 900rpm noch so gut aussehen ist wirklich beeindruckend.

Allerdings trägt der konsequente Einsatz von Flüssigmetall natürlich auch seinen Teil dazu bei.
Die Wassertemperatur ist mit 37° (15° über RT) zwar voll in Ordnung aber dennoch nicht sehr kühl.

Aber egal.. Hauptsache das Konzept geht auf.

Glückwunsch und viel Spass weiterhin


----------



## EddyBaldon (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Ich freu mich, wenn mein Konzept inspiriert und ich danke für eure netten Worte. 

Dass mit so wenig Radi so viel Leistung weggeschafft wird, ist wohl tatsächlich drei Umständen zu verdanken. Primär ist es wohl das open case Konzept, dass dafür sorgt, dass die internen Radis durch die reine Raumluftversorgung die Leistung Externer haben. Dann ist auch nicht unerheblich, dass davor vor und dahinter nix ist. Durch das vollständige push-out aller Radi-Lüfter sowie den dadurch möglichen Verzicht auf Lochbleche und Staubfilter ( an den Auslässen wohlgemerkt ) etc. ist der Luftstrom optimal. Letztendlich wird das Ganze durch die Flüssigmetallorgie wohl noch gut abgerundet.

Das Luft- Wasser Delta von 15° ist  bei 900 upm zugegeben nicht highendig. Wichtig für mich war, dass die Graka Temp. bei 47-48° nicht übersteigt und damit nicht ins Throtteln gerät. Mit Lüftern auf Full, also 1.200 upm, liegt das L/W Delta bei 9° und das Wasser / Device Delta bei 10°. Die GPUs haben dann 42°. Ist auch nicht wirklich laut und beim Racing nicht zu hören.

Und wer nun glaubt, dass ich das Konzept wissenschaftlich akribisch konzipiert habe dem sei gesagt: Das war ein völliger Schuss ins Blaue mit einer Portion Glück für den Tüchtigen.


----------



## powerpanter (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: 1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.*

Schöne Bilder , und tolles System 😊


----------

